# Anyone install a T-Top on your skiff?



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

It's your rig but I wouldn't put a t-top on a 15' skiff. If you really want some shade for sandbar days and so forth there are companies which offer umbrellas and mounts that look like vertical rod holders you can mount on your center console.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

http://rnr-marine.com/Flats-Top.shtml


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

A 15ft boat is to small to properly hold a t-top. Even an 18ft is pushing it. Remember you need the deck space for it. Also keep in mind you just added a huge wind sail to a small boat, performance and stability will be negatively affected.
With a bimini top you get more shape, and you can leave it home on windy, or hardcore fishing days.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Dont do it. T-tops are not made for 15 ft boats. They take up too much space and act like a sail- making it difficult to control the boat in a breeze. Also hard to cast with a T-top.


----------



## Tbarton (Jun 10, 2015)

Bimini top would be a better way to go. Can raise it and lower it when you want the shade vs when you want to fish, run, etc.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WTF


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

That’s a terrible idea. I’d say umbrella in a rod holder if you need it. Also, a long sleeve shirt with a hood works too


----------



## southeastskiff (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

A T top on a 15 will be quickly known as the rod breaker. Every time you set a hook you will probably bang it. Go for the umbrella idea


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Friends don’t let friends t-top. If you do you may as well get a jet ski too.


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

southeastskiff said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am thinking of either a bimini or a T-Top for 15' Skiff with centerconsole. Anyone install a T-Top on their rig? Is it a bad idea? I think would be good for shade...
> 
> P.S. I tried search on the topic but can't seem to find anything on it here.


I use an umbrella, stores easy and gives plenty of shade when taking a break..other wise im fishing and do not want something in my way


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2019)

A T-Top on a skiff is about like putting an elevator in an outhouse!


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> A T-Top on a skiff is about like putting an elevator in an outhouse!


Ohhhhh don’t want to go to the basement on that one


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

A bimini is the most I would do on a small skiff.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

southeastskiff said:


> Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Wetwork (Nov 22, 2017)

Saw this today.


----------



## Different Drummer (Dec 21, 2018)

https://www.hydrashade.com/hydra-shade-8-boat-umbrella-xl-150.html
I am pretty sure there are a couple of similar products available . I just did not search for them.
Also, I believe there was a thread on the forum within the last 8 months that had a discussion on this product or one very similar. The OP wanted to do the same as OP in this thread.
edit: the other thread may have been on THT. Sorry, my bad.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Wetwork said:


> Saw this today.


I saw that on Instagram and it looks good on a 21' boat. I think it might dwarf a 15' boat.


----------



## Different Drummer (Dec 21, 2018)

Another company. This is the one I remember seeing. Can be left erected when underway.
Don't know how small they can be made.
https://www.tuuci.com/collections/marine/shade-blade/


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Different Drummer said:


> Another company. This is the one I remember seeing. Can be left erected when underway.
> Don't know how small they can be made.
> https://www.tuuci.com/collections/marine/shade-blade/


I'm curious if anyone this site has one and how it works. Looks like the Rolex of umbrellas and not sure it's worth the $.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

That Tucci umbrella would probably weigh more than your boat.

This SeaSucker rod holder set-up with a golf umbrella is working well for me.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone install a t-top on a gheenoe? Just wondering...


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Zika said:


> This SeaSucker rod holder set-up with a golf umbrella is working well for me.
> 
> View attachment 73334


The SeaSucker stay put pretty well? I've been thinking about trying that.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, the SeaSucker really holds well. Easy to re-position to follow the sun. I added a spare rod holder I had and made an extension out of scrap PVC to gain the necessary height. Used a piece of nylon strap with buckle screwed to end of PVC. Wrap that around the handle of the umbrella to keep it from sailing off. It's all compact enough to fit into the bow hatch when not in use.


----------

